# Looking for starter bike!



## sneezingkat (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello There!

I have recently had this want to get into cycling! I am a 18 girl and have never had a road bike before. I have been using my moms hybrid and it just isn't cutting it. All of my friends have road bikes and my brother recently bought a nice road bike. I really like being out doors and I would like to be more active. I also live in a great biking town.

I want to buy a bike really soon, with in the next week. I have been looking at the Specialized Dolce and Dolce Elite. I am only 5 feet tall. I tried out the dolce elite at a store by me and I felt like the xs ( 44") was very comfortable. It is also 10% at the store which is always nice. The store also gives free lifetime maintenance for the bike and 15% off any gear. The people there are also really nice so I think I might want to buy at the store, but I don't know much about bikes so I really can't make a decision! I wanted to know if it is worth the couple hundred extra for the upgrade? and if any one had any other womans bike suggestions/

I would really appreciate any advice!


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Going to you local bike shop is a good idea.

Are 18 year old girls done growing? I dunno.
You may not want to make a "bigger" investment in a bike you may out grow.

You'll also want to build some money into your budget for a helmet floor pump, spare tube(s), tire irons, CO2, patch kit, multi tool, a seat bag to hold all this stuff and chain lube. All ride essentials.

If you decide you like road biking, you'll start buying other gear. A lot of other gear. Pedals and shoes, shorts, jerseys, gloves... You can start to accumulate this stuff and upgrade the bike once your invested in the sport.


----------



## sneezingkat (Jul 29, 2008)

I havn't grown since 6th grade. My whole family is short, I am not afraid of growing out of anything. 

I have been reading some threads and people are saying that woman's bikes are just a marketing technique. But I don't believe I will be able to find a mens bike that is small enough for me.

btw the store also custom fits the bike free of charge, which is also a plus of buying it from a local store.


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

sneezingkat said:


> woman's bikes are just a marketing technique


I dunno bout that.

I would start a budget which include all of the above listed ride essentials. If your going to get shoes and pedals (recommended), shorts and jersey, include that cost in your budget. Then buy the best bike you can afford. Some shops will discount additional purchases made with the bike. I'd ask them about that and include it in your budget.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

IMO, the shop is almost as important as the bike. A new bike is going to have its cables stretch so you'll be stopping in frequently for minor adjustments when your bike is new. You want a shop that's going to be responsive.

The Dolce Elite has carbon seat stays, which should make the ride more comfortable. At that price point you seem to only be able to get either the carbon seat stays or a 10-speed drivetrain. Could you tell a difference in comfort between the two bikes? My teeth used to chatter on my all aluminum bike.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

sounds like youre doing just fine. thats a nice bike and it seems like you have a good shop to pick it up at.


----------



## sneezingkat (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I just found out that I can get the 07 dolce elite for 880 at the shop. I'm going to try it out tomorrow, they just have to take it out and put it together. I am very excited !


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Score! That would be a nice deal. Hope you like it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Dolce will be a very nice starter bike.


----------

